# A repair of the greatest urgency.



## 140mower (Nov 25, 2021)

Our oldest grandson decided to try riding his remote control car, which resulted in a broken axle and a sad little boy. 









Papa to the rescue.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 25, 2021)

Great fix for the both of you.


----------



## Everett (Nov 26, 2021)

And Grandpa is his hero, I'm willing to bet!  Nice looking replacement part, much stronger than OEM!


----------



## Brent H (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice job!!


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 26, 2021)

140mower said:


> Our oldest grandson decided to try riding his remote control car, which resulted in a broken axle and a sad little boy.
> Papa to the rescue.



These are the moments that make life sooooo worthwhile. 

I just repaired a load rack on one of my grandsons ATV. He had piled it full of firewood (or so he says) and it broke. You would swear I gave him the ATV he was sooooo happy! I'm sure glad he doesn't know what a good weld is supposed to look like.......


----------



## 140mower (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words, yes it's a great feeling being able to fix the things that make the kids happy, and being able to teach them that not everything needs to be thrown away when it breaks.


----------



## Hacker (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice work, sounds like they are going to keep grandpa busy.


----------



## neer724 (Nov 26, 2021)

Very Nice!!!!  that part will outlast the car


----------

